# Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoot August 1st 2010



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

The July 25th 2010 Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoot was flooded out due to the high river cresting!
We have re-scheduled the shoot for August 1st 2010.


We will also open on a trial basis the course on July 29th 2010 from 4pm to 6pm to register and close the shoot at 9pm. Check here for any updates as storms are expected today July 28th. Should we get a large amount of rain this trial shoot will be closed.

Thank You for your Support!

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> We will also open on a trial basis the course on July 29th 2010 from 4pm to 6pm to register and close the shoot at 9pm. Check here for any updates as storms are expected today July 28th. Should we get a large amount of rain this trial shoot will be closed.


As of today the 29th this extra shoot is on as the course is high and dry.

And we will be open for registration on the 1st of Aug. at 8am until 1pm.

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

We had 6 archers at the evening shoot and all enjoyed a dry and very diverse target setup. We hope to see a good turnout on Sunday, August 1st 2010.

First time shooter on the course are half price (7.50) and we have 32 targets out. 12 ring scoring system used.

Bottled water is free, Sirloin or Angus Burgers are 3.00 and Pop is 1.00.

Be great to see some American Friends come over and give our course a try.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Bob. could not go anywhere last weekend either due to all the rain. My main drainage pump went for a #$#$ Sunday got it up and running finally. this was after a 24 hour black out for Tilltuckey and the town of Comber. A big transformer was hit about 1/4 mile from my home. To top it off. When they did get power kind of restored it was at 58 volts. My freezers in my shop may be pooched:zip:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Paul, wow sounds like the rath of those storms was far reaching, about the freezer.........I have space in mine almost out of moose, just kidding as I know what losing a freezer is like.

Hope to see you and the Tilltukey Crew on sunday.

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We'll be there and there is another car going to follow us there. Should be there around 10:00 or so.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I would like to say thank you to all the shooters that came out, Lambton-Kent and AMA supporters helped to give us numbers to be able to pay the bills. Many thanks to both clubs members for your support.

We had 15 shooters yesterday and 5 on Thurs. night. Dog days of summer kill us for turnouts but our great volunteers are still putting out challenging courses and doing the hard work of setup and takedown. The Club would be done without these fine people.

See you at the next shoot:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

The course was great , I helped feed the skeeters and was even able to hit a few targets. Wish there had been a few more shooters to enjoy the course. My humble thanks to the people that set up the course and made the shoot possible.


----------

